# 6 months old



## Maxsmom20 (Dec 6, 2020)

Last we got him weighed he was 63.8 pounds .


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

What a Handsome guy!!


----------



## Maxsmom20 (Dec 6, 2020)

Benjaminb said:


> What a Handsome guy!!


Thank you. People keeps saying he’s going to be big. I feel like I’m being jinxed at this point lol


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

I know the feeling!! At 6 months Harlee was 66lbs. Glad that at 7months she's only 68lbs 😂


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Maxsmom20 said:


> Thank you. People keeps saying he’s going to be big. I feel like I’m being jinxed at this point lol


What a good looking face!

A 6 months, Rogan was 25" and 70 pounds .... so you may just have a big boy on your hands


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

count your blessings. We live with a pony in the house and I'm dreading Monday's trip to the Vet's scale.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Buckelke said:


> count your blessings. We live with a pony in the house and I'm dreading Monday's trip to the Vet's scale.


Rogan was 
8.5 months 27" 100 pounds which was kinda scary for 8.5 months but "only"
12 months 28.5” 103 pounds
16 months 28.5” 105 pounds

I love the big guy but count myself lucky that he stopped growing so fast. He's still very lean and may gain ~10 pounds if/when he fills out. Very fast for a large dog too but I'd like him to somehow fill out a touch without gaining a pound  

And yah, he's very long and can have more trouble turning around in confined spaces


----------



## Maxsmom20 (Dec 6, 2020)

Scottie B said:


> I know the feeling!! At 6 months Harlee was 66lbs. Glad that at 7months she's only 68lbs 😂
> View attachment 571619


 Gorgeous looking lady😍


----------



## Maxsmom20 (Dec 6, 2020)

WNGD said:


> What a good looking face!
> 
> A 6 months, Rogan was 25" and 70 pounds .... so you may just have a big boy on your hands


Wow. I’m not sure how tall he is. I’ll have to measure him. 🧐


----------



## Maxsmom20 (Dec 6, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Rogan was
> 8.5 months 27" 100 pounds which was kinda scary for 8.5 months but "only"
> 12 months 28.5” 103 pounds
> 16 months 28.5” 105 pounds
> ...


Wow that’s a big boy. Nice.


----------



## Scottie B (Dec 4, 2020)

Harlee at 7months being longer, taller and heavier than our 5yo WGSL female. We have what we have.


----------

